# crazy snails



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a cool thread 
to buy sweet cool looking snails 
http://www.liveaquaticfoods.com/SNAILS.html


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

rabbit snails I've got tons of babies of 7 species =) just waiting for them to grow out.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy... that's a lot of cool looking snails. I didn't even know there were that many kinds of aquarium snails


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> rabbit snails I've got tons of babies of 7 species =) just waiting for them to grow out.


Put me on the list !


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those snails are expensive...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's a huge list =) Can u imagine feeding those to ur puffer?


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I am looking for snails to feed my puffer. Do you know if anyone has a explosive amount?


----------



## Parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

cody-reece said:


> I am looking for snails to feed my puffer. Do you know if anyone has a explosive amount?


lol you just gravedug a 4 yr old thread..


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm too much of a noob on this forum. Sorrylol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just ask in the classifieds section, snails always come in explosive numbers - someone will have some for you.


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

Kk tank you


----------

